# Jagdgeschwader 53 (JG 53) Pik-As



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 31, 2014)

WOW!

Thank you very much.

Jeff


----------



## stona (Oct 31, 2014)

The first photo of the early 'Emil' has an emblem under the windscreen (reminiscent of 4./JG 52's cat emblem) which is unusual for a JG 53 aircraft. Any ideas what it is and whose aircraft it was?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Njaco (Oct 31, 2014)

The emblem looks very similar to 10(N)./ZG 26. According to "Luftwaffe Emblems" by Barry Ketley it states: "...it was carried by the short-lived single seat night fighter staffeln formed in the early months of WWII." Maybe its the short-lived night fighter unit of JG 53?


----------



## stona (Oct 31, 2014)

Good spot, another black cat for sure, but there is no official connection between 10.(Nacht)/ZG 26 and JG 53.

I think that it might be an emblem carried across as a personal emblem by someone from another unit, but that is a complete guess and I have neither the means nor the time to look into the personnel. Personal emblems were rare things to see on JG 53 aircraft, though that is an early war photograph.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 31, 2014)

Was zapping done in WW2? Was the last photo transposed? I have never seen the canopy opened to the left.

Geo


----------



## stona (Oct 31, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Was the last photo transposed?
> Geo



I'd say so.

Steve


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2014)

Good shots, almost all are well known, a group of the early ones are of Kommodore Gunther freiherr von Maltzahn's Bf109F


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Good shots, almost all are well known, a group of the early ones are of Kommodore Gunther freiherr von Maltzahn's Bf109F


Not in this quality and not all off this series together.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2014)




----------

